# Newbie needing info... :-)



## grinder mckoy (Apr 18, 2013)

Potassium nitrite or sodium nitrite? Which is best? What is the difference? Thanks in advance.. 
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 20, 2013)

Potassium Nitrite is more Toxic and requires a great deal of knowledge to handle and measure the stuff correctly. There is no advantage to using Pure Potassium or Sodium Nitrite unless you plan on curing 100+ Pound batches of Sausage or Whole Muscle Meats at a time. If your inquiry is about Cures for home production you are best off and Safest using Commercial Pre-Mixes of Sodium Nitrite as in Cure #1. Always follow the recommended amounts found in recipes on this sight. Should you choose to try other off-site recipes I suggest further research to familiarize yourself with Cure usage or if you post the recipe we will be happy to review it for safe amounts and techniques. Some further reading...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113098/specific-food-safety-questions-ask-here#post_717319

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_pres.html

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf


----------



## grinder mckoy (Apr 22, 2013)

http://m.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/mar/17/home-curing-your-own-bacon
This is the recipe I followed measuring everything out as accurate as I could.. 
I will look into getting some cure#1 as I would rather be safe than sorry... Thanks for your input...


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2013)

Grinder, morning and welcome to the forum.......   This is the stuff you want.....  You might find a better deal at a local butchers shop....  Make sure it is cure #1....  and rub and store in a refer 36-40 deg F for 12 days or so....  There are bacon recipes on this forum that are really good.... *http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-curing-bacon*   ...   I notice in the recipe you posted, he used cure #2....  that is an animal of a different color....    Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok, this style of Green or Un-smoked bacon is a little different. The choice of Potassium Nitr*a*te with a A is because of the hanging in a Cellar or better yet a controlled environment Curing Cabinet that maintains Temps around 13*C and 70-75% Humidity. The Nitrate is converted to Nitr*i*te, which does the actual curing, over time. For this type of curing there is Cure #2 which has both a bit of Nitrate and Nitrite. Cure #1, Nitrite only, is more commonly used for meat and sausage that will go from curing in the refer into the Smoker than back to refrigeration like your more common Smoked Streaky Bacon. Look for both type of Cures and you will be able to make a whole variety of products. If you have an underground storage cellar check the temp and humidity it should be close to the above recommended conditions. This is fine for Bacon but if you plan to try Dry Cured Sausage like Hard Salami the environmental conditions become more critical...If you wish to see more on Curing Cabinets check out these builds...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106836/curing-chamber-build-w-cure-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-curing-chamber-massive-amounts-of-build-view


----------



## grinder mckoy (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh ok... Would it be harmful if after curing I got the internal temp upto 150º or does it have to be hung?  I had planned doing both with it as I have 4 small pieces, 2of each... Would it be safe to eat or should I throw the 2 away? (Its in the oven as we speak)
Sorry to be such a pain and thanks guys..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2013)

Not a Pain at all. Getting up to 150*F is just extra insurance that all will be safe, so don't throw anything away...The heating is not necessary since you will be cooking it anyway but you will do no harm...JJ


----------



## grinder mckoy (Apr 23, 2013)

Darn it....Its gone... lol..
I have the rest drying/curing but as it was my 1st time I didn't use much belly meat so didn't lose too much.. 
I have managed to source cure#1 here in the UK so will be trying other recipe's to the letter this time may I add..

Ty all again...


----------



## dwsmith43 (May 3, 2013)

Do I need to use cure #1? I normally pick up a pound of jimmy dean sausage and a pound of 90/10 ground round. Season it up with some Tony's Cajon spice, put it in my empty food grade silicone tube and soot out about 60 sticks onto my dehydrator trays and run it at 150 ish for four hours. Family eats it up within two days. If I have to use a cure I will. But we really like these flavors. Any input appreciated.


----------

